# What Thermal paste should i get.



## RMN (Nov 7, 2008)

i need one to apply on my proccy.
and i believe there diff types of them...so which brand and type do you suggest?
ill be probably buying it off ITWares or lynx or does any one know a shop that sells them in Cochin?

ITwares
*Artic* Arctic Silver 5 (3.5gms)             350                         
*Artic*                                       Arctic Cooling MX-2 (4gms)             400                         
*OCZ* *                          OCZ Freeze*             400                         
*Cooler Master* *Thermal Compound KIT*             250
lynx
Artic Cooling MX-2
Formula 5 STC
NanoFusion
Thermal Grease


which one of these?

tq


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2008)

just ask for transistor thermal paste..............my pc works great woth this....no prob at all till 3years...


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

RMN said:


> i need one to apply on my proccy.
> and i believe there diff types of them...so which brand and type do you suggest?
> ill be probably buying it off ITWares or lynx or does any one know a shop that sells them in Cochin?
> 
> ...


Arctic Silver is really well known.
I've used it in my old PC for 2yrs no prob.


----------



## RMN (Nov 7, 2008)

@gopi
transistor thermal paste? you mean,ask in HW stores?

and should i remove the existing paste(the one that was already there )?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

RMN said:


> @gopi
> transistor thermal paste? you ask in HW stores?
> 
> and should i remove the existing paste(the one that was already there )?


Must remove the old paste before applying new one.

A cleaning agent from Arctic Silver is available;
*www.arcticsilver.com/arcticlean.htm


----------



## RMN (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmm...wonder where ill get that from.and how much does it cost?

cant i just clean it off with something else?i mean without buying anything?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

RMN said:


> hmmm...wonder where ill get that from.and how much does it cost?
> 
> cant i just clean it off with something else?i mean without buying anything?


Yes, but read very carefully;
*episteme.arstechnica.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/77909585/m/522003974731


----------



## monkey (Nov 7, 2008)

Found some here too: **www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?SubCatId=54


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 7, 2008)

RMN said:


> i need one to apply on my proccy.
> and i believe there diff types of them...so which brand and type do you suggest?
> ill be probably buying it off ITWares or lynx or does any one know a shop that sells them in Cochin?
> 
> ...



what cpu cooler do u use ???

if u r using the stock cooler , cooler master is more over enough !!!!


----------

